# SonyUSB Music Shuffle?



## billym (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Sony STRDH720. It plays USB Music in sequnce. Is there any way to play music on the USB in random/shuffle sequence?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Page 44 of your owners manual. This should be for an ipod/iphone or usb connected device:

*To select the playback mode *

You can change the playback mode using the TOOLS/OPTIONS on the remote control. • Repeat: Off / One / All • Shuffle: Off / Songs / Albums • Audiobooks: Slower / Normal / Faster


----------



## billym (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I did read this in the manual, but it does not work for me. TOOLS/OPTIONS only give one option:: REPEAT: with choices for Off. One, All or Folder. There is no option for Shuffle. The USB thumb drive I am using has a number of individual albums of MP3 music in separate folders, as well as some individual MP3 songs.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

billym said:


> Thank you for your reply. I did read this in the manual, but it does not work for me. TOOLS/OPTIONS only give one option:: REPEAT: with choices for Off. One, All or Folder. There is no option for Shuffle. The USB thumb drive I am using has a number of individual albums of MP3 music in separate folders, as well as some individual MP3 songs.


 I suggest you try this on another Usb stick - Do not put songs in a folder -Cherry pick the songs one at a time and if the usb stick put then in one folder

You may be able to play them the way you wish.


----------



## billym (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks WestDC. I tried that with no different result.. I put about 50 songs individually on the USB stick, and it still would only play them in the sequence loaded on the stick. The only TOOLs/OPTIONS choice is still just REPEAT. No option for shuffle.


----------

